# Google- Almirall gains rights for IBS drug linaclotide in Mexico - The Pharma Letter



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Almirall gains rights for IBS drug linaclotide in Mexico**The Pharma Letter*MC) says it has reached an agreement with USA-based Forest Laboratories (NYSE: FRX) for commercialization rights for linaclotide in Mexico, formerly obtained from Ironwood Pharmaceuticals (Nasdaq: IRWD), for the treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome* *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

